# eingehende Daten speichern



## oache (22. Apr 2005)

Hallo

ich habe ein Midlet geschrieben, dass es ermöglich Strings an einen Server zu senden.
Der Server empfängt dann auch die Daten. Ich möchte nun die eingehenden Daten in 
einer Datenbank speichern? Wie kann man hier vorgehen?
oder braucht man hierfür nicht unbedingt eine Datenbank?

viele Grüße 
oache


----------



## Sky (22. Apr 2005)

Vielleicht findest du ja hier die Lösung: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=17055&highlight=

es reicht ein Post pro Thema!


----------



## oache (25. Apr 2005)

alles klar chef, fürs nächste mal weiss ichs


----------

